# DIY Hood



## Mrdaveyk (Jan 11, 2008)

when i bought my tank it didn't come with a hood

i did however put two plates of overlapping glass to avoid the fish making a run for it

obviously when i put my light across the top not even 5% at that gets into the tank

im planning on making a hood 

what materials are recommended?

will the light have to be heavily water proofed?

it is quite water tight at each end of the connections?

chuck me some ideas guys :wink: 

Davey


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm going to ask my husband to log in this weekend and answer your questions for you. He's the "DIY expert" around here, and with his experience both at home and on the job, he will know the safest and cheapest way to approach this.
Patience please...


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

What kind of light are you wanting to work with? What size tank is this, and what shape? Also, what is in it for plants & animals? What kind of filter are you using?


----------



## swampiedonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I did build mine, but I don't know if it will be overkill for what you are wanting to do or not, because I built mine to match the base that I built, I dont really have any instructions on the site, but there should be enough pics there for you to see what I did.

Pretty much just a base built out of 2x4s and then plywood panels all the way except the back completely open. Now this is also on a 75g, if you have a smaller tank, I would recommend going with something a little smaller and lighter.

I installed 2 2' flourescent lights into the hood as well, seems to be lighting my tank quite well. BTW, if you end up wiring the lights yourself like I did, don't forget to wire in a switch like I forgot to do, it becomes a pain to go back and rewire it.

http://paulandsarrah.com/viewpage.php?page_id=13


----------

